# I hate breakfast.



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

I hate eating breakfast , every morning i urge and im starting work at 6 am soon so i definatly will not be able to eat then, im planning on just having a pint of milk whenn i wake up.I can eat like a pig from 9 am onwards any ideas on really light breakfast? does anyone else have the same probs?

CHEERS


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

no dont have this prob

what about a quick shake and a banana?


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

yeah im the same mate, i need 2 be awake atleast an hr b4 i can eat. Ive tried forcing it down but the chunder bus comes. I have a protein drink as soon as im up, im fine with that. Can drink anythin but food?? noooo, even a peice of toast will make me want 2 hurl.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

A pro shake and bannana it is then steve, i think i can manage that.Bannanas are slow realising carbs aint they.

Same here vineger ive tried cereal, cooked breakfast, porridge everything but i urdge every morning.At the mo my breakfast is bacon sandwiches, 1 fruit and i get it down with water but it makes me ill doing it and takes me about 45 mins to get it down, i cant keep forcing it down like this im starting to dread waking up, the first thing i think of when i get up is OH NO! bacon sandwiches.

Cheers steve and vineger


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

Ditto, I too can't eat anything in the morning, but its the most important meal, you've not eaten anything for 8 hours, your body has been using stored glycogen from your liver over night to fuel bodyly functions once that has run out it will then start using muscle!

http://www.trickstutorials.com/channels/breakfast.php

Good read!

Try getting a small protein shake when you wake up, needs carbs BTW!

Then after you've showered etc have something else!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah, I'm the same! Have to force myself to down a protein shake and some oats every morning but realy don't want to.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

i dont suffer with this,thank f**k lol

i have 2eggs, rice and tuna when i wake


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

You're one hungry mutha Steve. :lol:


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

u fat ****er :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

lol, i like me food  i train shortly after this aswell.

plenty of carbs to lift them weights.


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

breakfast is my biggest meal of the day i'm always hungry. This morning i had

2 whole egss

2 eggs white

2 cups oats

1/2 cup cottage cheese

5ml fish oil

3/4 Pint of milk + scoop of whey + 1/2 cup low fat yogurt


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

Im kinda with u stu, i ave 4 boiled eggs sliced on top of 4 slices of granary toast with a huge dollop of half tub of cottage cheese!! NOW THATS WAT IM TALKIN ABOUT BABY YEAH!!! :lol: :wink: kev


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

i bet that dont last you long 

looking big in the pic kev,


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

:lol: lasts about 1 minute flat buddy lol, cheers for the kind words about my pic, tryin to lose sum weight now though, down to 19 stone 8 pounds lol!! :shock: :wink: kev


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

big basterd,lol

i,ll catch you up bro


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

lol im sure u will buddy, wat u weighing in at at the moment?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

fu**ing a little over 15, feel tiny, thats what you get for cutting up,

i dont think i,ll bother again, i like being biggggggggg


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

, sod cutting bro, i know wat u mean im all for bein the biggest mo fo out there, but i am tryin to get rid of the gut :shock: , few to many beers :lol: , ive kicked that in the bud now though so shouldnt take long. if ur bf is lower than 20% then theres nothin wrong with 15 stone buddy, ull be huge soon m8, for sure :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

your joking bro aint ya,lol

i was 17 stone in january. i ilke that size better.


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

christ, ull be as heavy as me in no time!!! see wat i weigh wen my guts gone, probly be 17 stone!! :lol: , we are both the same age so will be good friendly competition lol, lets see whos biggest by xmas :twisted: :wink: kev


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

ok mate your on :twisted: :lol:

a sportsman bet


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

:twisted: MWAHA MWHAHAHAHAHAHA ur on!! :twisted: :lol: kev


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

I have no problem eating at anytime and never feel full up or ill after eating.

I can eat through the night and wake up and stuff my face. The only down side to being like this is cutting up can be a bitch.

J


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

pot of coffee and smoke followed by3 shreaded wheat,banana and a pint of skimmed-hour later 2 cans of tuna and more milk-food is a chore


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

crazycal1 said:


> pot of coffee and smoke .....................................


 :shock: Smoke :shock:

Time to pack in maybe?

I quit my 40 - 60 a day habit for new year.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah i know-its my one big failing-all spliffs too


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

Ha! Breakfast? For a snack, I just lean out the kitchen window and grab a cow from the neighbouring field. :lol:


----------



## Nidge1466867923 (Jul 22, 2005)

I love brekfast, I could eat all day when I get up, I have oats and pancakes with honey washed down with a nice thick protien drink. You ****in love it


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you lucky,lucky,lucky git!!!!!


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

I get the urge for something sweet in the morning so I eat 2 low fat yogurts 1 cut up orange, multi vit , cod liver oil, 30g pro powder, 30g Maltodextrin carb powder. Does me for a couple of hours.

:twisted: Fierce.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

i never have a problem eating... i seriously can't understand it when people say they are sick of eating or that its a real struggle.

in the morning i'd happilly eat 10 rashers 5 sausages 4 eggs and 4 slices of toast witha litre of orange juice...

Nick


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Well Nick, you are a lucky bloke! I really really wish I had a better appetite. I have a friend who is an eating machine! He can eat anything and in any amount! I keep telling him to come to the gym , he would be HUGE, but he dosent have the hunger for the training so what can you do...

This is the thing, I been gaining weight because I was skinny. I was skinny for a reason, because I had no appetite! So im working against my bodys natural instinct to try and stay slim! Its a nightmare. I do find though that once ive been eating properly (6 - 7 times a day) that i get a little hungrier and that helps.

So Nick, once again... Lucky SOB!

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Nidge1466867923 (Jul 22, 2005)

FierceFrets said:


> Well Nick, you are a lucky bloke! I really really wish I had a better appetite. I have a friend who is an eating machine! He can eat anything and in any amount! I keep telling him to come to the gym , he would be HUGE, but he dosent have the hunger for the training so what can you do...
> 
> This is the thing, I been gaining weight because I was skinny. I was skinny for a reason, because I had no appetite! So im working against my bodys natural instinct to try and stay slim! Its a nightmare. I do find though that once ive been eating properly (6 - 7 times a day) that i get a little hungrier and that helps.
> 
> ...


Your mate might be skinny and be able to eat anything but take him for a cholesterol test / blood pressure test, I bet he's a heart attack on legs.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

I've joined my university's 'ALL YOU CAN EAT' society this year, should be a laugh for when i'm bulking up...

gonna try and eat all those rugger buggers under the table.... (somehow I think i might lose?)

hey garry - wanna come show em how its done? lol

Nick


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

Just for the record i dont have a probelem eating anymore as i eat fu***ng loads because i need too eat loads to gain as im an ectomorph and being 6ft 2 is a big area to fuel.

Eating in the morning isnt my biggest meal mind you its just a shake in water and 2 shredded wheat but when i say morning its 400am so by the time nick has got out of bed i have had 2 meals.

Once i get past 600am im fine, i then get the chicken breasts and rice out by the bucket load.

Try eating a big breakfast at 400am nick and then you might see why people sruggle in the mornings, on my day off i get up at around 7am and yes im hungary and could eat a horse but get up a 4am on work days and its a bit different.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

4am jesus!i`v only just gone  to bed-damn my coffee habit


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

Yea im a postie crazycal,

But im doing a fitness instruct and a seperate weight liffting course in the evenings and i should be a qualified by march next year which means i can leave the post man job and start of as a gym instru and work at more sensible times.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i reckon i`d like to be a postie-if it wasnt for the start time(i`d love all that walking)-i`ve done a correspondence course to be an instructor,but i wouldnt want to work for a gym,but its difficult to work for yourself if you dont have a client base-which is my dilemma :roll:go for it mate


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

Haha. My girlfriend is a postie. Not for me, too much walking.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

I can wat throughout the night with no probs. I never get full and never feel ill if I "over eat"

J


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

edgeragr


----------



## TommyT (Aug 2, 2005)

I really hope thats not sarcasm or atleast a bad attempt at it. Anyone who competes deserves our utmost respect. As for the eating I do struggle a little tend to blend alot. I'm getting better though

TT


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

For your info tommyT i wasnt being sarcastic and i dont appriciate you presuming so, zxr9rjas looks the bollocks so why would i piss take him?.

Also i dont respect him coz he competes as anyone can compete, its like respecting a boxer coz hes had 50 bouts but this boxer could of lost all of those bouts, my point is i respect him coz he looks good so obviously his opinions are tried and tested, him competing has no relevance to me as theres plenty of fat c**ts who dont mind showing themselves up onstage.

Im not suggesting zx9rjas is fat as you can see by his avetar hes in excellent shape..

Oh tommy dont tell me who i should and shouldn't respect m8 :wink:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

saw your comment didnt think it was sarccy-cant remember what it was though-damn my short term memory :roll:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

it seems to me those who have a problem eating in the morning make to big of an issue about it.

You just need to tell your mind that you need to eat and think of all that eating time you missed out when you was asleep 

Mornings was a problem for me too, but then i always ached in the moring alot after training so got i it into my head that my muscles were crying out for food and that seemed to of done the trick.

Although it still takes me at least an hour to eat my oats, good luck to who ever it was who said he eats 2 cups of oats :shock: :shock:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

divie said:


> For your info tommyT i wasnt being sarcastic and i dont appriciate you presuming so, zxr9rjas looks the bollocks so why would i piss take him?.
> 
> Also i dont respect him coz he competes as anyone can compete, its like respecting a boxer coz hes had 50 bouts but this boxer could of lost all of those bouts, my point is i respect him coz he looks good so obviously his opinions are tried and tested, him competing has no relevance to me as theres plenty of fat c**ts who dont mind showing themselves up onstage.
> 
> ...


Please don't hijack the thread, the post is about ability to eat breakfast not respect for competitive bodybuilders

Nick


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

sorry nick it will not happen again.


----------



## TommyT (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow that was tempremental no need to spit out your dummy

And to clear up what I said advocating respect allocated to an individual from a group isn't telling you individually who you should or shouldn't respect, its advocating that in my humble opinion to which I am entitled that competitors as a group are usually in far better condition than novices such as yourself and thus deserve respect for time and effort served. Whether you choose to take my advice is up to you. You don't have to follow it so I'm not instructing you to do anything. But as you said you weren't being sarcastic so its no matter.

Also as Nick says this is an extremly old breakfast thread.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i ressurected this old thread `cos it was something i had an opinion on-i`m not bothered about it being hijacked- imho - it keeps things interesting, zxr9rjas doent seem to have taken offence-so why has anyone else? :roll:and now i look again divie started the thread in the first place :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

i ressurected this old thread `cos it was something i had an opinion on-i`m not bothered about it being hijacked- imho - it keeps things interesting, zxr9rjas doent seem to have taken offence-so why has anyone else? :roll: and now i look again divie started the thread in the first place .

cheers m8(crazycal1)

Yea crazycal1 i started the post ages ago but i think nick500 must of forgot, but i still said sorry for hijacking anyway so nick could feel powerful and important and i didnt want to start another arguement with him,

Makes me laugth though as everyone hijacks threads, like you said it would be boring no to.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

By hijack i just means going off topic.

and less of the attitude all the time mate its not necessary 'so nick could feel powerful and important'

Nick


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

Ok sorry


----------



## TommyT (Aug 2, 2005)

51 posts just because divie hates breakfast is still an impressive result though.

Have there been many 100 post topics on MC I have seen other forums reach 1000 would be interesting to see how many times they were hijacked.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

51 posts just because divie hates breakfast is still an impressive result though.

Have there been many 100 post topics on MC I have seen other forums reach 1000 would be interesting to see how many times they were hijacked

:lol: :lol:

Yea your right tommy i think this topic has had its worth.I only expected a couple replies, i think i only read the last thew.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

A way of helping those with no appetite in the morning would be to have a whey/mass builder with simple carbs (glucose?) then wait for the bllod sugar drop to kick in the appetite.

By doing it that way you are naturally bringing on the same response as a bodybuilder using fast acting insulin on waking.

The increased insulin activity will cause an elevation in appetite, nutrient storage and increase the bodys anabolic capabilities.

DO NOT TRY THIS IF YOU ARE A FATTY (like me), it just makes you fatter.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats a good idea-i can handle drinking first thing-cant afford it now thou-can i handle a 7th pint of milk?(which would be better than nothing)


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

WOW. This place has been busy! Ive been working loads and doing uni work so ive been away a while.

Extreme, this explains why the yogurts I eat in the morning made me more hungry, Gucci!!! Now I know!!

:twisted: Fierce.


----------

